# Omeprazole Magnesium



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone on this forum tried Omeprazole magnesium market in australia as Losec tablets, supposed to eliminate the acid that causes heartburn, thought it may be helpful in intestine too, so now trying it myself, would also like to know if anyone is taking the Probiotic Align, which I cant get anywhere in australia, very positive reports on IBs with this research.Kind regards,Carmen (







Starwoman)


----------

